# Origins - worth the money?



## Pipsweet (Feb 7, 2008)

As a notorious tightwad who wants the best for her skin, I was wondering if Origins is as good as it sounds?

The products I really like the sound of are:

-Modern Friction

-Checks and Balances (Face Wash)

-Never a Dull Moment (Face Wash)

-A Perfect World (Moisturiser)

-United State (Moisturiser)

Has anyone had any success with these products?


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Feb 8, 2008)

I have checks and balances and i like it a lot. Also i've tried A Perfect World moisturizer, it's a little more heavier feeling but my skin looked great afterwards and it felt lovely on my skin. I would recommend them to you




I would ask for a sample of each first though


----------



## KellyB (Feb 8, 2008)

I agree with sampling. I've tried a couple of things and didn't think they were any better than any other brands that I had tried. As choosy as I am about high end cosmetics, I've found that the lower end skin care like Olay or Neutragena really does work very well.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 8, 2008)

theyre body products are awsome!

theyre facial stuff, ive only tried 2 and i only liked one (no puffery).


----------



## brewgrl (Feb 8, 2008)

i worked for a millisecond at origins over christmas as a second job once, and these are my choices-

checks &amp; balances

perfect world- *the serum*, not the moisturizer

nightamins

lavender and vanilla souffle- OMG!!! that stuff is the best on a stressful day.


----------



## luxotika (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah, get some samples first, as Origins is a bit pricey. I like all their facial products, but wasn't too crazy about their makeup. Good luck!


----------



## brewgrl (Feb 8, 2008)

HATE their entire makeup line!!! so agree


----------



## monniej (Feb 8, 2008)

i've only tried three items from origins, but i liked them all.

out of trouble mask (for acne prone skin)

no puffery eye gel

white tea body souffle


----------



## KellyB (Feb 8, 2008)

Well if we are talking body stuff, Ginger Float is my all time favorite scent. It's so expensive but maybe twice a year, I'll buy the bubble bath.


----------



## Kathy (Feb 10, 2008)

I've tried A Perfect World White Tea Skin Guardian (the serum) and A Perfect World for Eyes and I like them both! I've tried samples of Dr. Andrew Weil's Plantidote line also and I really liked that, but I didn't buy full sizes because it's pretty pricey!


----------



## fiji (Feb 11, 2008)

their foundation smells really fresh and it has nice wear. don't like theit blush or powder. nothinh special. I have used modern friction in the past and plan to purchase it again, just don't get in in your eyes!!!

I like the smell of the nightamins, but I have the one for dry shin and I think it made it dryer.


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Feb 11, 2008)

I have modern friction and love it =) smells delicious, too.


----------



## KristinB (Feb 11, 2008)

I have used Modern Friction and I really like it. I love the Perfect World Moisturizer and the Swept Clean scrub. The Perfect World Serum is also good. I hated the Balanced Diet Moisturizer. Turned my skin bright red and did not moisturize at all.


----------



## Bluey (Feb 11, 2008)

I use Checks and Balances Face Wash, Tea Tree Skin Guardian and the Plantidote Mushroom moisturiser every day and I love them. I've tried heaps of different moisturisers, and while the Dr Weil's Plantitode Mega Mushroom Face Cream is more expensive than most, my little 50ml pot has lasted for almost a year, and is the best moisturiser I've ever used. I smear over the Skin Guardian first, and then the moisturiser second and it feels gorgeous. I also use Modern Friction about once a week - nice, not too rough.

I was lucky and was given them as a gift, but will definitely buy for myself when they run out...


----------



## iatreia (Feb 11, 2008)

I had a BAD experience with the SA from the Origins counter in Marinoud, Philippines.

After reading a lot of good reviews about their products, I wanted to get some of their products. But the SA was really unhospitable, and snobbish. I was there on the counter, asking questions, but she didn't sound very knowledgeable about their line, AND she even sought/called tourists who were just walking and were actually far from the stall... My impression was that me, a college student who actually wanted their product isn't worth her time, while she's all nice to random tourists passing by...

oh. the the products on their counter are actually dusty and dirty.... :/

&lt;/rant&gt;

lol... but I still want to get some of their products ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm a sucker for organic/herbal stuff


----------



## Kathy (Feb 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *iatreia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had a BAD experience with the SA from the Origins counter in Marinoud, Philippines. 
After reading a lot of good reviews about their products, I wanted to get some of their products. But the SA was really unhospitable, and snobbish. I was there on the counter, asking questions, but she didn't sound very knowledgeable about their line, AND she even sought/called tourists who were just walking and were actually far from the stall... My impression was that me, a college student who actually wanted their product isn't worth her time, while she's all nice to random tourists passing by...

oh. the the products on their counter are actually dusty and dirty.... :/

&lt;/rant&gt;

lol... but I still want to get some of their products ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm a sucker for organic/herbal stuff

If I were you, I would complain to the company. Write them a letter or go to their website and send them an email. If you explain it exactly the way you did here, I guarantee they would do something about it. No reputable company wants to hear that their customers are being treated like that! Most companies will do something to right the situation. Just my suggestion.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 11, 2008)

I had a wierd experience at the origins counter, we were discussing her make-up and ask what I had on and I told her MAC---then all she talked about was how great MAC was!!!!!!


----------



## speedy (Feb 12, 2008)

I really like Origins products. They're great with their samples, so get yourself lots of things to try out before you buy the full size products.


----------



## sugarwoman (Feb 14, 2008)

I've only used the Ginger body souffle and I love it! I'd love to try something else, but it is very pricey.


----------



## xjackie83 (Feb 14, 2008)

I swear by their night-a-mins eye cream. I have never found anything as good as that. I can see the dramatic change in my under eye circles. It's $25 for a jar, but it last me over six months because you have to use so little.

Haven't tried anything else by them. I'm happy with the rest of the facial products I use. I'd say if you're happy with the products you are currently using, keep using them. If the products aren't working for you, don't be afraid to try other things!


----------



## stella14 (Dec 10, 2013)

I would like to know where I can buy Origins in the Philippines. I saw one entry here that says she had a bad experience with an SA in Marinoud, Philippines..I've never heard of that place and I practically grew up in the Philippines.

I would really appreciate it if there will somebody who will tell me where to get them her in the Philippines. I love all their skin care products but not too crazy with their make up line...


----------

